# Apple iPad, first report



## pjrose (Apr 3, 2010)

DS pre-ordered an iPad a week or so ago, and today I went to the Apple Store to pick it up (he couldn't).  It was about an hour wait, not bad at all.  I got the 32 GB one and an Apple case/cover.  I got to play with a few demo models for maybe a minute, and tried to do something that seemed pretty simple (copy/paste from one app to another).  The Apple guy couldn't figure it out and said maybe it couldn't be done.  Not likely  

Got it home and DS glommed onto it immediately, of course.  It is super ultra amazingly über cool.  More so than I imagined.  ok, I'll try to control my drooling now.....

He had it on and running online within seconds, attached it to his MacBook Pro with the included cable (same as any iPod-USB cable), and synched his iTunes, photos, addresses, and other stuff.  It took a few minutes, tops.  Seamlessly transferred some Apps he had already downloaded onto the MacBook - Pages, Numbers, and Keynote (Apple's word processor, spreadsheet, and presentation software - $10 each).  Also moved over some free apps for various stuff - screen backgrounds, games, and an eBook reader.  Figured out how to the copy/paste that the Apple guy said maybe couldn't be done.  

Maps are awesome - it found our general location b/c of our internet provider.  A quick finger movement to peel up the map and show some commands in the background, and you can switch from satellite to street to other types of maps.  Like other Apple gizmos, just use the fingers to move, zoom in or out, and so forth.

Typing in Pages or the Net or wherever works great with the touch keyboard - rotate the iPad to be horizontal, and the keyboard is a decent size.  Correcting is easy.

eBooks are Great.  There's a wood-look bookshelf that came with Winnie The Pooh.  Click the book cover, the bookshelf rotates, and the book opens.  Read it vertically (one page) or horizontally (2 pages).  Page turning either way is a swipe of the finger, and the page turns like a piece of paper.  If you aren't sure of a word, highlight it with your finger and choose dictionary, and get a definition.  Search for anything in the book, and insert bookmarks.  

iTunes sounds great, and videos look great.  Hopped onto YouTube to see Adam Lambert do Time for Miracles.  

I don't mind the lack of the camera - it would be kind of weird to use something this size as a camera, and a USB cable or the card reader that will be available soon will take care of moving pictures from a camera. I suppose a webcam would be useful for Skype, but it'd have to be something that could swivel, because you don't necessarily hold the iPad at the same angle as a laptop screen. Some kind of clip on USB one should be fine.  

I'm not so crazy about the fingerprints.  It didn't come with a cloth (though that's no big deal) and clean hands would probably help, but fingerprints are going to be an occupational hazard for any touch screen device.

I want an iPad of my own.  I think this will be an extremely useful device for almost anything - an inexpensive substitute for a laptop (think taking notes in class), games, photos, internet - recipes in the kitchen - taking to the store with a list - and yes, reading books. :whoopie: :whoopie:

Edited to correct earlier comment that it did not have a microphone.  Apparently it does.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 4, 2010)

They had them at the navy exchange today and I played with one for a little while.  There was just a 2 minute line for me to get on one and play with it and I could've purchased one if I so desired which I don't.

For me my impression of it really didn't change from when it was first announced.  To me it's just a big itouch.  Does it look cool - yeah.  Will it replace anything I currently use - no.  Will I buy it - no.  My iPhone, which I love, is more capable.

It's missing 3 things which I'm frankly shocked apple didn't build it with.  Those are a webcam, sd card slot and USB slot.  Those would've been very easy to include and would've made it a home run for me.  They tout it for organizing pictures, but you have no way of getting pictures onto it without another computer or e-mailing them to yourself.  Yes I know these features are promised with future accesories, but for me I hate accesories.  I'd much rather have that stuff included in the form factor of the device.

I'm sure it will sell well and will be a great e-reader which blows the kindle away.  It will also be a good Internet surfing device although it will be somewhat limited in this aspect since they did not include flash support.  So, you can expect a lot of little red boxes with x's in them.

For me, on a scale of 1-10 I'd probably give it a 6.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 4, 2010)

6 out of 10?  Sounds like it is better than "sucks".

I think it rocks.  We ordered a 64G 3G version.  Won't be out until the end of the month.  It's for my son, but I expect to use it with the Slingbox.  I'll watch NBA playoff games on the beach.

SlingBox


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I'll wait a little while, until it comes with more of the features it should already have.  I hate buying the newest toy on the block and then wishing later I had the better one that came out after I got mine.  Always happens to me when I buy a new mdel car, too.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 4, 2010)

Can you take it outside and tell us what it looks like in bright sunlight ... can you easily read it like a book (or Kindle) if sitting on the beach getting a suntan and surfing?    If so, I think I'll buy one as I need a new toy.

Brian



pjrose said:


> I got the 32 GB one and an Apple case/cover.
> 
> I want an iPad of my own. I think this will be an extremely useful device for almost anything - an inexpensive substitute for a laptop (think taking notes in class), games, photos, internet - recipes in the kitchen - taking to the store with a list - and yes, reading books. :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Elan (Apr 4, 2010)

Does the iPad support Flash?


----------



## pjrose (Apr 4, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Can you take it outside and tell us what it looks like in bright sunlight ... can you easily read it like a book (or Kindle) if sitting on the beach getting a suntan and surfing?    If so, I think I'll buy one as I need a new toy.
> 
> Brian



I got it away from DS for a few minutes  In the bright sun, the fingerprints were really obvious.  I cleaned the screen with a microfiber cloth to get rid of them.  There was a lot of reflection of the sun on the glossy screen.  Perhaps with a combination of sunglasses and shade or angling it just right it'd be ok, but at this point, unhappily no.  Maybe someone will come out with a little sun-shade accessory.



Elan said:


> Does the iPad support Flash?


 No, Steve Jobs says there are issues with Flash so he handled that differently.  I don't know what/how.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is the New York Times review - it answers some questions.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/01/t...d=1&ei=5087&en=ec9490deaa7ed446&ex=1285732800

nonutrix


----------



## Transit (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm taking a wait and see approach. I like the 3g version for a vehicle and travel entertainment system. I'm wondering how well the ATT network will handle the influx......Questions -How well does the copy and paste work? Do the speakers sound good? Is it too heavy to hold reading for a long time? Can you IM on Facebook? Any email problems?
No flash is a serious inconvenience. No web cam is a deal breaker. Hopefully the next version will have one. HDMI out,wireless synchronization and integrated card reader are some of the features I hope will be addressed.


----------



## readyalready (Apr 4, 2010)

So no screen protectors? I guess they wouldn't be very practical.

DH wanted to go get one yesterday, I think we should wait for the 3G so we will see...


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*niche defined*

This is a totally unneeded product looking for an audience. Even for those that for some unknown reason decide to get one will regret not waiting for at least the second generation (if there even is one) for both lower cost & greatly improved features. Ask the early iPhone buyers if they feel they got a good value.


----------



## Elan (Apr 4, 2010)

Transit said:


> I'm taking a wait and see approach.......
> No flash is a serious inconvenience. No web cam is a deal breaker. Hopefully the next version will have one. HDMI out,wireless synchronization and integrated card reader are some of the features I hope will be addressed.



  Same opinion here.  I would suppose in the next few months there will be numerous tablets out that address the shortcomings you've listed.  The lack of Flash support on a device that is as large as the iPad is disappointing.  I could live without Flash on a phone, but it's foolish to exclude it on a device that's otherwise very well suited to internet browsing.  Also, I'd personally prefer a smaller form factor -- something in the 7" range, like a paperback novel size.  

  One nice thing about waiting to purchase electronic devices is that they get better and drop in price while you wait.  I suspect that internet tablets will sell for $199 to $299 in a short period, much like netbooks.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2010)

Elan said:


> One nice thing about waiting to purchase electronic devices is that they get better and drop in price while you wait.  I suspect that internet tablets will sell for $199 to $299 in a short period, much like netbooks.



Agreed. I paid $500 for my 7" netbook with Linux. Now available for $150 or less. So much for early adoption.

I will curb my enthusiasm for a tablet/e-reader until other makers become involved and competition enters the marketplace. If there's a market, WinTel will enter with products and/or Apple will include USB in/output, webcam, etc ad infinitum. 

Thanks to those who are spending their money to do Apple's market research.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks to those spending their money to do our market research.
> 
> Jim Ricks




The bleeding edge of new technology...  

Dave


----------



## pjrose (Apr 4, 2010)

Transit said:


> I'm taking a wait and see approach. I like the 3g version for a vehicle and travel entertainment system. I'm wondering how well the ATT network will handle the influx......





Transit said:


> Questions -How well does the copy and paste work?


  It works just fine.  You have to kind of tap and hesitate for the edit options to pop up. It's probably described in documentation or help files, though DS figured it out quickly.



Transit said:


> Do the speakers sound good?


Yes, to me, but I don't have a good ear so I'm not a good judge of that



Transit said:


> Is it too heavy to hold reading for a long time?


 yes it feels heavy but so does a hardcover book.I either prop a book in my lap or put it on the bed next to me, rather than holding it up.


Transit said:


> Can you IM on Facebook?


 Yes



Transit said:


> Any email problems?


 Nope



Transit said:


> No flash is a serious inconvenience. No web cam is a deal breaker. Hopefully the next version will have one. HDMI out,wireless synchronization and integrated card reader are some of the features I hope will be addressed.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok i am typing on it now. Lots of errors b c i want to rest my fingers on the keyboard which is not a good idea for a touch-sensitive device.  

It does some spelling fixing as I type.  I can easily make my view much Bigger or smaller so I can see what I'm typing.

I can get used to it though I'd rather have an optional keyboard. [edited - DS says his Bluetooth keyboard works great, and the Apple case props the iPad up at the right angle, so he will not be buying the iPad dock/keyboard.]

I'm seeing this as a good travel 'puter for Mac-types, instead of a netbook.  (However if you're writing the great American novel on your travels, definitely bring the laptop of your choice instead of anything with a mini-keyboard or a touch-keyboard.)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 4, 2010)

*Be Not The 1st By Whom The New Are Tried, Nor Yet The Last To Lay The Old Aside.*

Around here, we're semi-slow, technologically speaking. 

We talk on a plain-vanilla cell phone -- no text messages, no little bitty typewriter on the keypad, no tricky ringtones, no aps, just phone calls.  The directory feature is nice.  Ditto the record of incoming & outgoing calls.  The built-in alarm clock is OK, but not the advantage I thought it would be*;* we turned it on & set it just fine, but it took 3 days to figure out how to shut it off. 

We type on a regular Mac Mini computer -- far fewer problems with it than even with the relatively trouble-free home-made Windows computer we had before taking the Mcintosh plunge.  (_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our son assembled the home-made Windows computer for us*;* we didn't do it ourselves.  If we tried assembling something like that, we would have no clue.  After a few years, our son also told us when it was time to upgrade to Mac Mini & he fixed us up with the 1 I'm typing on right now.)

To augment navigation by Rand-McNally highway atlas, we use a cute little TomTom One hand-held GPS navigational device which is so easy to use that even we can figure it out. 

Our latest advance into the world of semi-up-to-date technology is the acquisition of a small Macintosh battery-powered portable computer with built-in rechargeable batteries.  Our son bought himself a more advanced model & was ready to sell off the old 1 via Craig's List.  The Chief Of Staff bought it instead, so now we have our own little flat portable computer to take on trips if we want -- E-Mail, internet, wi-fi, etc.   

No perceived need or desire around here  _-- yet --_ for smart phone, i-Phone, i-Pod, i-Pad, i-Tablet, i-Droid, i-This or i-That. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*WiFi for you?*



AwayWeGo said:


> Our latest advance into the world of semi-up-to-date technology is the acquisition of a small Macintosh battery-powered portable computer with built-in rechargeable batteries.  Our son bought himself a more advanced model & was ready to sell off the old 1 via Craig's List.  The Chief Of Staff bought it instead, so now we have our own little flat portable computer to take on trips if we want -- E-Mail, internet, wi-fi, etc.
> 
> No perceived need or desire around here  _-- yet --_ for smart phone, i-Phone, i-Pod, i-Pad, i-Tablet, i-Droid, i-This or i-That.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Hey Alan you may be a candidate for the (rumored) CP Grande Villas upgrade to wireless or the available wireless at CPR!  Welcome to the late 90's?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 4, 2010)

Unless you have a desire to get the latest tech toy and you don't have a business need for it then many of you should wait until either the price is less or it has the features you desire...or both. 

Many have called it simply a large iPod Touch. Now that I've had one for a day I can say in my opinion that's both accurate and inaccurate. It's correct in that almost all apps for the iPod/iPhone work on the iPad at a simply larger size (which btw is something I think is great). It's incorrect in that due to the larger screen apps can be made to be significantly more functional. I downloaded (too many) apps in the last few days for it and some are amazingly practical that might appeal to the TUG audience. 

For instance the new Kayak app is fantastic. Much more functional than the iPhone version as it included more info at one time. Apple's Pages app works almost exactly like their Mac equivalent, includes some easy to use templates for new documents - which may be emailed (as Word files if desired) to anyone or sync'd to an iWork.com account (currently no charge). 

I agree with others that expo to use this device as a camera is impractical. But, a front facing webcam would work well for video conferencing. There have been additional reports in the last day that detail what's included inside the unit and it seems there is space available for a webcam. I expect Apple didn't include one due to price issues. And, it gives them something to enhance the unit with over time. I am certain that Apple has an internal roadmap already figured out for the next few versions of this device.

As for Flash, take a deep breath. It's not the end of the world. During the last day of my use I've only hit a few sites that don't function as I'd expect. Ironically one of those is my own site - we have a flash movie on my main page and while it was missing it didn't detract too much from the page as we happen to have a colored background, so if you didn't know it was supposed to be there it wouldn't be too strange. I think lots of people are missing Flash from movie/TV sites like Hulu and of course all the social gaming on Facebook. Keep in mind that lots of well known sites have been redesigning for HTML5 (to provide similar video functionality without need for Flash). By the time most of you elect to get one of these units I expect the web experience will be much better.

My other impressions are similar to PJ's: the battery is simply amazing, the typing is great (I wrote this on my iPad touch typing and after some time using it I'm almost as comfortable as with a keyboard), ebooks are great (I've tried Apple's iBooks, Amazon's Kindle, and Kobo's applications - so far the Apple app looks better to me but the others are quite good).  

In the end, it's really all about the type of computer/Internet experience you're seeking. I'm very excited about mobility solutions and this is a hands down winner in that category and I'm sure it will push the entire market to develop better and more ubiquitous portable solutions. For those who haven't tried one, take the time to go to an Apple Store and play with one for a bit (more than 5 minutes). Trying it yourself is the only way to determine if it's something you think will work for your needs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 4, 2010)

*Free Wi-Fi.*




timeos2 said:


> Hey Alan you may be a candidate for the (rumored) CP Grande Villas upgrade to wireless or the available wireless at CPR!  Welcome to the late 90's?


We don't try logging on unless the wi-fi service is _el freebo_, as it was last December at Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort in Cape Canaveral FL & last month at the Airport Best Western, Jacksonville FL. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Transit (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the honest Ipad comments most of the reviews I've read online are very biased, from Apple haters or Apple fans.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 4, 2010)

Another hands on Apple iPad (WiFi) Review - written by Tim Gideon from PCMag.com

I thought it was informative and balanced.


Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 4, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> This is a totally unneeded product looking for an audience. Even for those that for some unknown reason decide to get one will regret not waiting for at least the second generation (if there even is one) for both lower cost & greatly improved features. Ask the early iPhone buyers if they feel they got a good value.



Just reread this thread and saw your statement. I think this is a rather extreme point of view without much to support it. Do you have any info to share that validates your opinion?

Btw the early iPhone owners knew what they were getting. And when the price changed rapidly apple gave a refund. How many companies do that?

Here's an article I just read that includes some forecasting which includes a belief that this device will rejuvenate the entire tablet market.



> Check out this article that I saw in USA TODAY's iPad application.
> 
> Thanks to iPad, tablets may be the new hot thing
> http://usat.me?38090086
> ...


----------



## Amy (Apr 5, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Can you take it outside and tell us what it looks like in bright sunlight ... can you easily read it like a book (or Kindle) if sitting on the beach getting a suntan and surfing?    If so, I think I'll buy one as I need a new toy.
> 
> Brian



Brian,

If you are interested in using this for a lot of leisure reading, I'd suggest you get a dedicated ereader.  Click here for one recent review of the iPad by a serious fan of ebooks, "10 hours with the iPad:  Why the iPad is not a Kindle Killer."


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Do We Need the iPad? A TIME Review*

Read more: http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1976932-1,00.html
​


> The most interesting steel-cage match this year will be Apple and the  iPad vs. Amazon and the Kindle in the e-bookselling arena. I've seen  what books look like on the iPad, and I've seen Apple's e-bookstore. The  iPad is going to fold, mutilate and spindle the Kindle.


 http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1976932-2,00.html#ixzz0kChk8eVs



> Nobody — not even Jobs, by his own admission — is sure what consumers  will use the iPad for, but I'm guessing it will be the first true home  computer. Conventional PCs live in studies; laptops make brief, furtive  forays into the living room. The iPad will become the first whole-house  computer, shared among an entire family, passed from hand to hand,  roaming freely from living room to kitchen to bedroom to — look, it's  going to happen — bathroom, at ease everywhere, tethered to nothing.  It's not a revolution, but it's a real change, the kind of change you  notice.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Just reread this thread and saw your statement. I think this is a rather extreme point of view without much to support it. Do you have any info to share that validates your opinion?



Ken, it's just an opinion.  One's opinion on an Internet bulletin board should not have to be validated.

I actually agree with timeos2 and his opinion on the ipad and I thought he expressed it well, and timeos2 and I usually never share the same opinion.

I do think the ipad will be a financial success for apple, but I certainly don't think it's revolutionary in it's current form.  I do think it will become revolutionary in future forms once more features get added on and it becomes more useful, but it's at least one and probably 2 generations removed from that.  Right now it can't effectively replace what I already use with my iPhone and a good netbook which is cheaper then the ipad.

I'm a physician and I use electronic medical records and my office is paperless.  In the future I can really see myself carrying around an ipad from room to room using it to record my records.  It could also be used for videoconference purposes when it gets a webcam.  

I do think in 5 years it will be a revolutionary product.  However, I find the first generation to be frankly dissapointing and to me I view it as more of a toy and a fancy e-reader rather than replacing anything I currently use in my day to day life.  It's just not there yet.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Ken, it's just an opinion.  One's opinion on an Internet bulletin board should not have to be validated.



As for your earlier requirement of memory card slots, keep in mind that none of the Macs or other Apple devices have them. I'm not sure Apple will ever put one in the iPad. It's not like them to include a port when there are ways to work around it. Function and form play a large factor in their determination for design. It's my opinion (professional and personal) that we will eventually use the iPad, or future generations, wirelessly to servers and other devices to pull data, images, etc. I have already installed an application that permits me to access all my servers (in multiple offices) from the iPad. I am able to review images, documents and more in this manner.

I think you need to reconsider your needs and figure out exactly what your goals are before making non qualified statements as you've done here. Yes, it's a public forum, but others may take your opinion as fact, when that's not the case. I try to have as objective a view as possible, and hope others do as well. While I was positive about the device before I got one, now that I've used it I am more certain than before it will be a success, and not just "among the faithful". 

Fwiw, we have several medical offices my firm supports that are very interested in using the iPad in just the manner you suggest. Ironically, those offices are all Windows based (I think they have staff that own iPhones, but no Macs). Likewise, we have specialized sales organizations that are seeking to use these devices to replace laptops for order taking and quote processes in the field. For my own business, I suspect we will deploy them to our field techs so that they may access our servers, wiki, as well as easily update their work notes from anywhere without the need for a computer. All of these systems are web accessible and after testing this weekend, they all work flawlessly. There's more to this device than pictures and webcam., and that's why it will be a huge success.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 5, 2010)

I appreciate hearing the opinions of non-techies as well as those of techies.  

With regard to the lack of a slot for a memory card, you may be right that Apple will never include one.  In my opinion (okay, I am a non-techie so I should not be posting this), the main reason for this is that it has little to do with form and function and more to do with then Apple gets to charge inflated prices for upgrades that have more memory. As for the work around that you mention, as a non-techie, I have no idea what you did.  (Doesn't Apple pride itself in being the intuitive product for which one needs no instructions.)

Apple makes good products, but they also deserve criticisms, both from pros and novices.  (I would list my gripes against the ITouch, which overall is a good product, but this thread is about the IPad.)


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> Brian,
> 
> If you are interested in using this for a lot of leisure reading, I'd suggest you get a dedicated ereader.  Click here for one recent review of the iPad by a serious fan of ebooks, "10 hours with the iPad:  Why the iPad is not a Kindle Killer."



Amy,

Thanks for posting the iPad eReader link.  The writer certainly details the iPad flaws as an eReader.

Richard


----------



## Lawlar (Apr 5, 2010)

*Kindle & IPAD*



Amy said:


> Brian,
> 
> If you are interested in using this for a lot of leisure reading, I'd suggest you get a dedicated ereader.  Click here for one recent review of the iPad by a serious fan of ebooks, "10 hours with the iPad:  Why the iPad is not a Kindle Killer."



The IPAD looks so cool, I love the way books look like books, illustrations and page turning.  But I'm going to wait.  Here are my reasons:

1.  I love my Kindle.  I spend hours on it everyday.  I can make the print big as I like.  I read outside a lot (MOC!!!) and don't want to be restricted to indoor reading (hey, I live in Santa Barbara - we are blessed with great weather).

2.  I love my IPOD Touch.  It does what my Kindle doesn't.  Specifically music and Podcasts.  I take the IPOD for walks, trips to the beach, and the gym.  There is no way I want to haul an IPAD around the gym.

3.  I buy my books on Amazon.  Amazon stores them forever for free.  They send them to me wirelessly - without any charge for the downloads.  I'm not anxious to incur another monthly cable/phone charge.

4.  What happens to my Amazon books if Apple decides to block books sold by Amazon???  I don't like that risk.

5.  I suspect Amazon will have something new soon.  I'll let the dust settle before I run to the Apple store.  But it sure looks cool.

I love Apple, but I do have a gripe.  I have been buying books for $9.99 and my beloved NY Times for $13.99.  Apple is forcing prices up (isn't competition supposed to drive prices down?).  Books are going to $14.99 and my newspaper for $19.99.  Ouch!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Kindle is a great device. And their software works on many devices, which is a wonderful feature. I installed the Kindle app on my iPad and had immediate access to all my books. 

As for comparing the Kindle and iPad, I think it's important to look at more than subjective reviews, though that's a great way to learn what people think. First, make sure you compare the correct Kindle. There are two versions - one small that weighs 10.2 ounces and a larger unit - the same size as the iPad - at 18.9 ounces, which is only slightly less weight than the iPad. And the current prices are $259 and $489, with the larger Kindle only $10 less than the iPad. 

I don't recall if any of the reviews I've read that compare these products actually state which Kindle they were using. I assume most have the smaller unit. 

If you're just going to buy a device to read books, the the Kindle is a fantastic product. If you want to do more, then your options are more limited...and the iPad becomes a more appealing device. 

As for reading outside, the iPad will not be good at that at all. Then again, I'm not sure how comfortable I'd be leaving a $500+ unit by my lounge while I swim at a resort...especially if that device has all my email, personal files, etc (yes you may add a password to protect access and there are ways to remotely wipe the contents should it be stolen...if configured properly in advance). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> As for your earlier requirement of memory card slots, keep in mind that none of the Macs or other Apple devices have them.



Hmmm, my iMac has an SD card slot and don't the macbooks have them as well?  I'm almost positive I saw SD card slots on the mac laptops I looked at in the Apple store in the past.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Hmmm, my iMac has an SD card slot and don't the macbooks have them as well?  I'm almost positive I saw SD card slots on the mac laptops I looked at in the Apple store in the past.



I stand corrected! You are absolutely right, the current iMacs and MacBook's have an SD slot. I suppose there's hope yet for one in future versions of the iPad. At least Apple didn't leave us out in the cold, though, as they have the camera connection kit which has it.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I think you need to reconsider your needs and figure out exactly what your goals are before making non qualified statements as you've done here. Yes, it's a public forum, but others may take your opinion as fact, when that's not the case. I try to have as objective a view as possible, and hope others do as well.



What facts have I stated that are not the case?

Does it have a webcam? no.
Does it have a SD card slot? no.
Does it have a USB slot? no.

Granted, my knowledge is probably not nearly as qualified as yours, but I do use and follow mac products to a certain degree.  So, I don't think my opinion is completely non-qualified.  Besides, it's only my opinion on an internet bulletin board and I think most people who view this realize that and know it's not an op ed piece for the NYT.

Apple is a very hot company right now.  They've gotten there IMO by making products that consumers find useful and very easy to use in everyday life.  The iPhone is marvelous and I do think the iPad will eventually be marvelous.  Do you work for Apple in some capacity?  You defend their products with quite a bit of passion.

Companies flourish when they listen to their consumers and make products that they want.  However, they lose their way when they stop listening to what their consumers want and start telling them instead what they want.  I'm not saying Apple is heading that way, but they're so hot right now they need to be careful that they don't fall into that trap which many companies fall into.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 5, 2010)

I know this is fake, but if you watch the videoconference call at the end of the fake commercial then I think you can get an idea of why I think a forward facing webcam would be so useful and popular on the iPad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpMwz9CRi_4

It would be a wonderful social networking device for skype if it had a webcam.  

I've read that it's unlikely they will include a forward facing webcam on the new iPhone as 3G networks would have difficulty handling video calls from skype.  However, most wifi networks should be able to handle it and you can restrict video calls to only when you're connected to wifi.  IMO, it would be perfect for the iPad.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 5, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Companies flourish when they listen to their consumers and make products that they want.  However, they lose their way when they *stop listening to what their consumers want and start telling them instead what they want.*  I'm not saying Apple is heading that way, but they're so hot right now they need to be careful that they don't fall into that trap which many companies fall into.



That's the way Apple has always operated.  Few except hobbyists thought we "wanted" a desktop computer, but the Apple ][ did well; certainly few thought we "wanted" a computer with a mouse and trash can and little pictures of things and menus ("what? no function keys?" said I at the time; "where do I type my commands?"; "I don't have three hands - how can I operate this mouse?"); an iPod? iPhone?  Apple has blown it occasionally (Newton, the Cube Mac (can't remember its name)), but many of their products - hardware, OS, apps -  are the precursors to what becomes the norm.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't agree that this is a first generation product.  It is already built on a solid software operating system used for the iPod Touch and the iPhone.  And, there are hundreds of thousands of applications with millions more to come.

I am the quintessential late adopter.  I usually get the third generation of anything.  For instance, I didn't buy an iPhone until the 3GS version.
We have several iPod touches and several iPhones in the family.

I want an ipod Touch with a bigger screen.   That is EXACTLY what I want.  And, there is an added bonus.  It now has a 3G service.  So, it's better than the iPod Touch.  And, we get a really cool book reader as well.  This is a great product extension of the iPod Touch platform.

Sure, it is now in the market and new applications will emerge simply because it has a bigger screen.  Other great usages will emerge that we don't even fully understand at this point.  Who cares if it is revolutionary or not?  The only thing that matters if people buy it and use it.  We are.  We can't wait to get it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2010)

saw somewhere they sold 300k of these on the first day alone?  yeesh


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> it's only my opinion on an internet bulletin board and I think most people who view this realize that and know it's not an op ed piece for the NYT.



That's quite valid. Likewise, so is my opinion. I just hope that people read and understand it all before determining not to (or to) buy without ascertaining for themselves if this device fits their lifestyle. 

Webcam, USB and SD slots are not, in my opinion, sufficient reasons to pass on this device. There are so many other advantages to it that make it worthwhile. Of course, as I've said before and I'll say again... I'm sure Apple will integrate a camera (and possibly more) in future versions. Quite frankly, I thought they would surprise us all by releasing a unit with a camera, even though they didn't announce it originally with it. They've done this type of surprise before, and it's usually in the same type of circumstances (involving uncertainty on their manufacturing partners ability to deliver enough quantities by launch day, etc).

And, the comparison to the Kindle - again - needs to be made fairly. I read another article today that compared the weight of the Kindle vs the iPad and encouraged those interested in it primarily for reading to buy the Kindle... but neglected to say that the Kindle they used had only a 6" screen and wasn't the larger 9.7" screen that the Kindle DX and iPad have (which is only $10 less than the iPad). This type of article is what I consider to be quite misleading. 



> Apple is a very hot company right now.  They've gotten there IMO by making products that consumers find useful and very easy to use in everyday life.  The iPhone is marvelous and I do think the iPad will eventually be marvelous.  Do you work for Apple in some capacity?  You defend their products with quite a bit of passion.



No, I do not work for Apple. I've used Macs for 24 years and been involved with Apple (and many other computer vendors) over the years since my firm supports their products. For perspective, we do much more work with Microsoft than Apple. I started as a consumer with Macs, and still prefer them for my own use than Windows (though I have both on my desk). All of our internal systems are platform agnostic, and work on both Mac and Windows. 

I try not to defend any particular company (other than my own! ), but I can see how it can be construed that way. I'm really simply trying to post accurate objective info, and when it's subjective I always make it clear that it's just my opinion and why. Many of the posts on TUG (and many, many other sites) include inaccurate info that others read and consider factual. It's rather inexcusable that the same is also true for the media... many of the articles I read about the iPad in the last week include at least one incorrect item about the device or its features. 

I see this device, as I see all computer devices, in the eyes of the consumer (which I am, as well). It's up to me to figure out a strategy for integrating it into our client businesses and homes, though business use is much more tricky. That's why I asked you earlier what your goals were. The lack of a camera is understandable. But you mentioned paperless office and accessing records using the iPad. That functionality is here today. We have medical offices that use their iPhones (and now will be using iPads) to view patient scans and other critical info, for instance. Figuring out the workflow for a business is the first step, and the limitation of a particular device shouldn't stop that process. 

In any case, I'm sure you'll end up enjoying your iPad in the next year or so... or whenever Apple integrates the camera, USB and SD slots. 



> Companies flourish when they listen to their consumers and make products that they want.  However, they lose their way when they stop listening to what their consumers want and start telling them instead what they want.  I'm not saying Apple is heading that way, but they're so hot right now they need to be careful that they don't fall into that trap which many companies fall into.



I hear you. This is a common topic of discussion amongst colleagues of mine. In the end, as long as Steve is in charge, what he wants is what happens. Period. The thing is... Steve has been right much more often than he's been wrong. However, I'm not sure I can say any of the products Apple has released over the years were due to listening to consumers. Keep in mind in the early 90s (and before) the consumer wanted an open standard, and the Mac didn't offer it until later. Of course, this was one of the major mistakes in Apple's history. "Apple knows best" is a refrain I'm used to hearing. In the last 10 years it's died down a bit since their products have become more accepted in the Windows world (though there are still a few die-hards out there who hate everything Apple and won't even consider one of their products). Of course, they had to be accepted since the Macs starting selling into business owners homes... their IT Director had to support them because the boss wanted to use his Mac laptop... etc. FWIW, even my friends who work at Microsoft really enjoy Apple products. They just don't understand why (or how) Apple generates such great goodwill amongst its fans, while they can't seem to ever get the same type of response, though MS tries. This marketing wonder may end when Steve leaves the company. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> saw somewhere they sold 300k of these on the first day alone?  yeesh



Yes! And keep in mind that was just in the USA, and that all (?) of their stores were closed Sunday for the holiday. I know that one of our local stores sold out twice Saturday... once by 10:15am or so and then again at 3pm (they had a second delivery at 2pm). 

Estimates were all over the map... the analysts really have no idea what they're doing... I read estimates of 150,000 - 700,000. 

I also read this morning that Apple has supposedly informed their vendors to prepare for 10 million units, up from an original 5 million. Of course, all these numbers are suspect.


----------



## Lawlar (Apr 6, 2010)

*Apple Store*



Ken555 said:


> Yes! And keep in mind that was just in the USA, and that all (?) of their stores were closed Sunday for the holiday. I know that one of our local stores sold out twice Saturday... once by 10:15am or so and then again at 3pm (they had a second delivery at 2pm). ...
> 
> .



I took my grandkid to the Apple Store yesterday (Monday) to look at the IPAD.  The store was crowded with people checking out the IPAD - and this was on a workday.  There were two large tables full of IPADs, but there were so many people standing around waiting to get one in their hands, we gave up and left.

I want one!!!!  But I'm going to wait until Amazon comes out with their next model.  I just don't need another device.  But the IPAD looks sooooo cool.  They will sell millions, and if I hadn't bought a new laptop earlier this year, I would get the IPAD and forget the idea of having a laptop.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2010)

*I don't have three hands*

I love toys and probably will get an iPad.  However, I can't see it replacing my laptop.  I'm writing this right now watching American Idol, comfortably slouching in my chair with the laptop on my chest, typing with both hands and watching a monitor that stands up on its own.

How would I do that with an iPad ... you'd need 3 hands.  And can you really do two handed touch typing as you can do on a regular keyboard?

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 6, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I love toys and probably will get an iPad.  However, I can't see it replacing my laptop.  I'm writing this right now watching American Idol, comfortably slouching in my chair with the laptop on my chest, typing with both hands and watching a monitor that stands up on its own.
> 
> How would I do that with an iPad ... you'd need 3 hands.  And can you really do two handed touch typing as you can do on a regular keyboard?
> 
> Brian



Absolutely! It took me about an hour of typing to become comfortable with the keyboard and now I can type almost as fast as with a regular keyboard. I have a bluetooth keyboard but haven't needed yet, to my surprise. It helps that the iPad has the autocorrect feature as the iPhone (but sometimes it does change what you want to a totally different word). I suspect you'll have no problem using the iPad in this manner, but of course YMMV. In fact, I'm on my couch watching TV and checking the web and email. I'm using Apples case for the iPad which allows it to sit on an angle perfect for viewing and typing. 

I'm beginning to believe that this device will work especially well for forums like TUG. The site looks great on the iPad and I can access it anywhere on a good size display... Why lock myself into sitting in a chair just to read news and post on TUG?


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm also thinking of scribbling on it like on a PDA - I guess with my finger rather than a stylus?  That would be convenient for taking notes in class, writing the grocery list, other more "casual" text or data entry.  Unfortunately DS's iPad is back at college with him, and I didn't get much time to try it out.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I'm also thinking of scribbling on it like on a PDA - I guess with my finger rather than a stylus?  That would be convenient for taking notes in class, writing the grocery list, other more "casual" text or data entry.  Unfortunately DS's iPad is back at college with him, and I didn't get much time to try it out.



You'd use the on screen keyboard for the tasks. It doesn't have character recognition built-in. But... Nuance's Dragon has a free version for the iPad (and iPhone) which works great. Using that you simply speak to the iPad (using the built-in mic or your own external mic) and it converts to text as you watch. The iPad version allows you to keep multiple items. 

Grocey lists and the like are commonly used with dedicated to do Programs - ther are dozens for the iPhone and some have already updated for the iPad. In fact there are some great grocery apps that help you create your list, then tell you which store has which items, and when you get there where in the store the item is located.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> You'd use the on screen keyboard for the tasks. It doesn't have character recognition built-in. But... Nuance's Dragon has a free version for the iPad (and iPhone) which works great. Using that you simply speak to the iPad (using the built-in mic or your own external mic) and it converts to text as you watch. The iPad version allows you to keep multiple items.
> 
> Grocey lists and the like are commonly used with dedicated to do Programs - ther are dozens for the iPhone and some have already updated for the iPad. In fact there are some great grocery apps that help you create your list, then tell you which store has which items, and when you get there where in the store the item is located.



I'd like the informality of jotting notes with one hand at times, rather than typing with two.  The speech-to-text sounds great.   There must be character recognition apps too.....at least I hope so!  But even if not, if I were just copying a diagram or graph in class and jotting down a few notes, I wouldn't need character recognition, just a notepad or scribble app.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I'd like the informality of jotting notes with one hand at times, rather than typing with two.  The speech-to-text sounds great.   There must be character recognition apps too.....at least I hope so!  But even if not, if I were just copying a diagram or graph in class and jotting down a few notes, I wouldn't need character recognition, just a notepad or scribble app.



There are scribble apps, though they're designed for casual art use. But, they might fit your need. No character recognition apps, since the device isn't made for use by a stylus. You don't really need it, but I can see this being a longterm improvement... Remember, Apple released the Newton back in the early 90s which had it, and it actually worked quite well.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 7, 2010)

pjrose said:


> That's the way Apple has always operated.  Few except hobbyists thought we "wanted" a desktop computer, but the Apple ][ did well; certainly few thought we "wanted" a computer with a mouse and trash can and little pictures of things and menus ("what? no function keys?" said I at the time; "where do I type my commands?"; "I don't have three hands - how can I operate this mouse?"); an iPod? iPhone?  Apple has blown it occasionally (Newton, the Cube Mac (can't remember its name)), but many of their products - hardware, OS, apps -  are the precursors to what becomes the norm.



I disagree.  I think Apple’s great successes that you outlined were when they gave customers exactly what they wanted and didn’t tell them what they wanted.  When I was growing up and in college everybody wanted a desktop computer and Apple made the best one.  The OS was so good and easy to use that it took Microsoft probably 10+ years to get away from DOS and essentially copy it.  The mouse was awesome b/c it made it so much easier to use without having to memorize a bunch of commands and function keys.  The only problem was the cost.  A mac cost around 2K 15 or so years ago when I was in college, which if you adjust for inflation was more in the range of 4K.  I never owned one b/c I couldn’t afford it, but I was sure envious of those who had one.

Once Microsoft sort of caught up and had an OS that was nearly as good as Apple’s, but a whole lot less expensive, the company practically died.  It was very close to bankruptcy several times.  The iPod then literally saved the company and I believe the iPod was exactly what people wanted b/c it replaced the walkman or portable CD player that pretty much everybody had.  Everybody was starting to get into Napster and MP3’s on their computer and they were begging for a portable player for MP3’s and Apple was the first one and probably the best one to deliver on that need with the iPod.  Whoa, thousands of songs in such a small form factor - awesome!  The iPod transformed and saved the company from a computer company to more of a multimedia company.  They even changed their name from “Apple Computer” by removing the computer and just became “Apple.”

Then the iPhone came along and replaced something else that everybody had.  It transformed a regular cellphone into an awesome smartphone that practically does it all.  The iPhone is pure genius IMO.  It’s actually the first Apple product I ever personally owned and I loved it so much that it convinced me to replace my Vista (I hated Vista) desktop computer with an iMac.  The iMac has been good, but it hasn’t blown me away nearly as much as the iPhone did.  I probably wouldn’t have gotten it if I didn’t have so many crashes and problems with Vista.  I use XP pro and a MS server at work and I’m perfectly happy with those OS’s.  I actually like the programs on the iMac (iMovie, iPhoto, iDVD, etc.) a lot better then the actual underlying OS.

I don’t see the iPad replacing anything I currently use b/c it can’t replace my current netbook.  I do think it will replace and be the best e-reader on the market, but I’m not a Kindle person.  I actually bought a Kindle and gave it to my mom after I discovered the Kindle app on my iPhone.  Do I think the iPad will eventually get there - yes.  However, in it’s current form it’s just not there yet for me and Apple has disappointed me with it.  So, I kinda agree with timeos2’s quote when he said, “it’s an unneeded product looking for an audience.”  To me, it’s kinda just a cool toy and big itouch.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 7, 2010)

Lawlar said:


> I took my grandkid to the Apple Store yesterday (Monday) to look at the IPAD.  The store was crowded with people checking out the IPAD - and this was on a workday.  There were two large tables full of IPADs, but there were so many people standing around waiting to get one in their hands, we gave up and left.
> 
> I want one!!!!  But I'm going to wait until Amazon comes out with their next model.  I just don't need another device.  But the IPAD looks sooooo cool.  They will sell millions, and if I hadn't bought a new laptop earlier this year, I would get the IPAD and forget the idea of having a laptop.



I was at the Pearl Harbor Navy Exchange again today and there are 3 of them out that you can play with.  There was no line and I played with it again for about 10 minutes or so.  I asked the sales guy if they still had them available and they have all the different memory models available and haven't sold out.

I'm not saying it won't sell really well and do commercially well, but if you really want to try or buy one and can't find one then just join the military and come to the Pearl Harbor Navy Exchange and you can try or buy one without difficulty.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I don’t see the iPad replacing anything I currently use b/c it can’t replace my current netbook.



Who says it has to replace anything?  We are buying one because it's cool.  My second son opted for a netbook instead of an iPad.  I suspect he will be using my oldest son's iPad more than his own netbook.

Apple computer is not a company that figures out what customers want and gives it to them.  That's wrong.  Apple is a company, through it's founder Steve Jobs, who sees things that nobody has seen before and makes it real.  Apple gives people things they never knew they wanted.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 7, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Who says it has to replace anything?  We are buying one because it's cool.  My second son opted for a netbook instead of an iPad.



That's my point exactly.  Apple's great commercial successes as a company have come when they made something that replaced something that everybody had with a phenomenal new product.  Namely the ipod (replaced walkman's and portable CD players) and the iphone (everybody has a cellphone).

The ipad will sell well b/c Apple is such a hot company and their products are considered the "coolest".  However, IMO, until it actually replaces something that almost everybody has (namely a netbook or notebook computer) it won't come near the commercial success of the ipod or iphone.  This argument is all hypothetical and will never be proved either way b/c I think the 2nd or 3rd generation of the ipad will replace a netbook which will make everything moot.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Once Microsoft sort of caught up and had an OS that was nearly as good as Apple’s, but a whole lot less expensive, the company practically died.  It was very close to bankruptcy several times.



That's just not accurate. Even at its worst time, Apple still had over $4 Billion in cash and liquid securities. In fact, you might recall that Michael Dell said:



> And at the Gartner Symposium and ITxpo97 here today, the CEO of  competitor Dell Computer added his  voice to the chorus when asked what could be done to fix the Mac maker.  His solution was a drastic one.
> 
> 
> "What would I do? I'd shut it down and give the money back to the shareholders," Michael Dell said before a crowd of several thousand IT  executives.




The company floundered under the "leadership" of Michael Spindler and Gil Amelio. Yes, they lost money. But only the "analysts" (who have never predicted Apple's stock price accurately) create hype whenever they don't understand what Apple is doing, or when they can't see the upside on a new product. 




> The iPod then literally saved the company.



The iPod revitalized the company and expanded it to another market. But, the introduction of the iMac after Steve returned to the company was much more relevant to "saving" the company. Apple always had a core customer base in graphic design, video & audio production, and the arts. 



> I don’t see the iPad replacing anything I currently use b/c it can’t replace my current netbook.



Had you not bought a netbook, and you were in the market for a portable solution today, would you buy an iPad instead?



> I kinda agree with timeos2’s quote when he said, “it’s an unneeded product looking for an audience.”  To me, it’s kinda just a cool toy and big itouch.



The "toy" argument has been made for over 20 years on Apple's products. Each time it's been proven wrong. In my opinion, there's a lack of vision here that's fundamental in determining how to evaluate the iPad. Is it a game device? Is it for personal or business use? Will it extend your use of the Internet? 

I see the iPad very appropriate for these uses (none of which are necessarily unique to this device):

- email anywhere
- internet anywhere
- light work use (word documents, spreadsheets, etc)
- gaming

I don't consider these uses to be a device looking for a market at all. There are millions of people who want this.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> That's just not accurate. Even at its worst time, Apple still had over $4 Billion in cash and liquid securities. In fact, you might recall that Michael Dell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spent a 20 year career in high tech and I can say definitively that innovation is all about creating markets that don't exist yet.  The founders and inventors have a belief about market needs and they take a piece of technology and attempt to create that market.  That is the very nature of high tech.

The lowest risk approach for proceeding to create a new market is to take an existing successful technology and apply it to new problems in new ways. Or, finding a better way to serve an existing market.  So, what Apple is doing with the iPad is shear genius.  Their customers fund the development of a new product and they tell them exactly what they really want once it's there.

Interestingly, lots of people know the pre-conditions for success in a new market.  The problem is that very few can get themselves into a position where they have the product, service and business system to pull off the creation of the market and dominating it.  Some examples?  I knew market making an auctioning was important for internet commerce in the early 90's.  I wasn't smart enough to create eBay.  I knew search engines were going to be key for taming the internet.  Lots of search engines came and went.  It took Google to figure out the model that would work.

I was 100% sure that mobile applications were going to be the key to unlock the full potential of wireless technology.  Lots of companies tried and failed to deliver.  It took Apple to create a platform that allows it to flourish.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> The lowest risk approach for proceeding to create a new market is to take an existing successful technology and apply it to new problems in new ways.



Well said.



> Or, finding a better way to serve an existing market.  So, what Apple is doing with the iPad is shear genius.  Their customers fund the development of a new product and they tell them exactly what they really want once it's there.



Exactly (though Apple rarely actually listens to customers...). 

If the iPad/iPhone operating system was from any other company, I'd expect it to have been marginalized by various models and sizes of related devices by now. Apple takes its time and refines each product to an extreme degree, which results in very high customer satisfaction and an outstanding product. For instance, imagine a watch powered by the same operating system, which may interact with your iPad or iPhone. Completely new uses for this technology is just around the corner, if Apple proves it fits with its core goals.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 8, 2010)

*iPad*

I stopped by our Apple Store today and played with the iPad.  It was way cool but also too heavy for me to want to hold to read for any long period of time and too glossy and I'd never walk around town listening to audio books on it as I do my iTouch.  I'm going to stick with my Kindle and iTouch!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 8, 2010)

Apple announces their new operating system for the iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad.

http://www.apple.com/iphone/preview-iphone-os/


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 8, 2010)

Glynda said:


> I stopped by our Apple Store today and played with the iPad.  It was way cool but also too heavy for me to want to hold to read for any long period of time



That's why all the ads from Apple show people sitting with the device on a table or their lap.



> and too glossy



That's the new(er) style display which works great for video.



> and I'd never walk around town listening to audio books on it as I do my iTouch.



Well, this is the first report I've seen that thinks this is an intended feature for this device! That's just not what it's for.



> I'm going to stick with my Kindle and iTouch!



That's a good combo.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 12, 2010)

*A 2.5 year old used an iPad for the first time*

This is pretty interesting. It's amazing to think about kids who are going to grow up with this technology from an early age.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I bit the bullet and typing this on my 64 wifi iPad.  I've never owned a Mac before and always had pc's so it is new to me to have to type with one hand or finger instead of touch typing with both hands but I'd need three hands to hold it up to type with both hands.  

Tried it on the balcony in the sun but could not see a thing on the screen so it's an inside computer unless it's at night and not comparable to kindle that way.  Also find my left arm sore in the morning because of having to hold it up for hours the night before as it is much heavier than i thought it would be.  

As a Mac newbie not having a manual or instructions is a real pain .. As much as having to type with one hand.  

Surprised it doesn't come with iBook app and can't get it here because I'm not at home in Canada and a friend had to 'initialize' it to her iTunes so I could use it while away...so that means I can.t even get books or mo vies until I get to my pc at home...as it appears everything like that must go through iTunes...and I don't have her password and woulnt want to charge her with my movies anyways ... But really did want to have some movies on it to watch on the flight home.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 12, 2010)

Had to continue with a new post as the iPad locked up on me and changed some of my post ...wouldn't let me edit. Man this is so slow with only one hand.  Also couldn't scroll within the typing window on Tug for some reason.

It's not all bad tho and suspect I'll wile it more when I get home and can initialize it to my tune acct there on my pc and get movies...still dont understand why that is that way ... Captive market i guess unlik the freedom of a pc.  The sales rep told me it must be through apple or the movies won't run.

Websites look wonderful on iPad but miss not being able to have two or more windows up at once.  Maybe that will come with more Mac experience but it is quite fun.  . Sorry for typing errors. 

Brian


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Go to an Apple store and see if they will help you.  Do they have one where you are?  I was afraid that the iPad would be too heavy on the go but a nice item to sit with on the sofa at home or reading at an airport on your lap or anywhere inside but the iPhone is handy everywhere and even standing in line at the grocery store or laying in bed because it is so light.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't understand typing with one hand or holding it up.

When I used DS's, I put it on my lap, and used both hands.  If I were reading a book I'd do the same thing, or prop it with a pillow or on the the bed next to me.

The case/cover sold by Apple holds it at a good angle for typing or reading.  

Definitely take the advice about going to an Apple store.  Short of that, go to Apple.com and look at the videos about using the iPad.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 12, 2010)

I do need a case as I'm very fearful of dropping it, but both apple stores near me are sold out of their cases and the ones they had didn't look as good.

[QUOTE=iconnections;895036]Go to an Apple store and see if they will help you.  Do they have one where you are?  I was afraid that the iPad would be too heavy on the go but a nice item to sit with on the sofa at home or reading at an airport on your lap or anywhere inside but the iPhone is handy everywhere and even standing in line at the grocery store or laying in bed because it is so light.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## pjrose (Apr 12, 2010)

I looked at quite a few cases.  Only the Apple one was more of a book cover, that would stay on the iPad and then fold back to provide an angled stand.  The others were either protectors for the back only, like frames, with the face not protected, or they were zipper cases to carry it around in.  

I'm sure there will be many choices, but so far, the Apple one seemed the best because it met all the functions - full protection while carrying, covering the back and sides at all times, and making an angled stand.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 12, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and typing this on my 64 wifi iPad.



Congrats!



> Surprised it doesn't come with iBook app and can't get it here because I'm not at home in Canada and a friend had to 'initialize' it to her iTunes so I could use it while away...so that means I can.t even get books or mo vies until I get to my pc at home...as it appears everything like that must go through iTunes...and I don't have her password and woulnt want to charge her with my movies anyways ... But really did want to have some movies on it to watch on the flight home.


Actually, the initial connection requires a "soft authorization". Mine was authorized in the Apple Store and I was able to download apps right there without connecting to my computer. It's not connected to your friends account. If you don't have an Apple ID, you'll need to get one (I believe that's part of the registration process) and that's all you'll need to download apps and movies/tv shows, etc. No need to wait until you get home.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 12, 2010)

Karen G said:


> This is pretty interesting. It's amazing to think about kids who are going to grow up with this technology from an early age.



Great link!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 12, 2010)

I remember doing a case study on Apple Computer in graduate school in 1988.  What I remember from that case study is that our recommendation was for Apple to focus on products that leveraged their core competency in easy to use interfaces for computers.  In retrospect, that was a rather trivial conclusion and we did not recommend that they move into consumer electronics.  However, even an experience free graduate student could conclude that the value behind Apple Computer has always been their uncanny ability to make products easy to use.  This video regarding the 2.5 year old is testament to that fact.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 13, 2010)

My 5 y/o is a wiz with his itouch and my iPhone.  My father gave him his itouch when he was 3 b/c he took right to it and was always playing with it.  He's funny with the ipad commercials and says "look dad, it's that big itouch we played with."


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 14, 2010)

Apple shares hit record high on strong iPad sales

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9F2URPO0.htm


----------



## Amy (Apr 16, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Surprised it doesn't come with iBook app and can't get it here because I'm not at home in Canada and a friend had to 'initialize' it to her iTunes so I could use it while away...so that means I can.t even get books or mo vies until I get to my pc at home...as it appears everything like that must go through iTunes...



Are you aware that the apple's store won't carry certain material or the ibooks may have certain works blocked off because they may contain info that is objectionable to apple?  There are lots of discussion online about apple censorship both for ibooks as well as general apps.  (See, e.g., this story (re an app) and this story (re a book).)  Just keep this in mind when you wonder why some items are not available for your new toy.


----------



## cp73 (Apr 16, 2010)

Picked up my iPad today. I love it! Book marked tugg. Love my pictures on it. It's also very fast. This thing is going to be lots of fun.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 16, 2010)

*Cat Using IPad*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9NP-AeKX40&feature=player_embedded

Smart kitty - he watches his person use it, then does it himself.


----------



## Ted (Apr 20, 2010)

*Apple Ipad*

What are your opinions?  Is it too early to buy this? Will there be competitor opportunities soon? What do you like most about it? What do you like the least? Your opinions are always valued. Thank you. 
Ted


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 20, 2010)

Just curious ...  the IPad as a powerful ITouch...

While I really like my ITouch, the one thing that drives me nuts (really nuts) is keeping everything in sync.  I am used to my old Palm where, when you did a sync, everything was synced.  With the ITouch ...


I always carry around a password keeper, not just for passwords, but important dates, credit card numbers, etc.  Requires a separate sync.
I also like to have a reading list on hand for when I am at a book store, hours that different stores are open, replacement part numbers for things that I buy infrequently, etc.  All these things can be kept as notes, but to back them up, I have to use Documents to Go.  A separate sync.
Travel plans.  I have a nice app for my schedule, confirmation numbers, etc.  A separate sync.
Contacts?  I was able to successfully transfer them from my Palm desktop, but either I now have to use MobileMe (at a continual fee) or another app with a separate sync.
Etc.
The bottom line is that I use my ITouch more as a PDA (plus ereader).  Unfortunately, it is tied to ITunes which is more about entertainment.  

So, now back to my question.  If the IPad is a mobile computing device (and the first rule of computing is to backup, the second rule is to backup, etc.) does Apple provide a better way to back up in one shot, or, is it so tied to ITunes that you end up doing all sorts of separate backups (or worse yet, none at all)?


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been playing with my new 'toy' for a week now and must confess I'm having problems converting from a PC.  When I go to websites, or get funny movie attachments in emails, almost all of them won't work on the iPad at all ... so I have to go to my laptop for that.  

I can't seem to shape the windows and show two programs at once -- have to keep flipping back and trying to find what I was working on before opening a window.

Right now I'm typing on my laptop and watching tv at the same time.  I can't do that anywhere near as efficiently on my iPad because you need 3 hands -- 1 to hold it and 2 to type with, but be careful typing because if you rest your fingers on the iPad keyboard it types - so touch typing is out at least until you get used to not resting your fingers on the 'keys'.   So much with my 60 wpm typing skill.

I don't like the controls that Apple forces on you with iTunes to force you as an iPad user and haven't found out yet if my Slingbox will work on it like it does on the PC laptop.  Haven't found out how to load on my Excel, Word, etc. and the files from those programs that I need.  I even have to buy a gizmo for $30 to be able to plug SD photo cards into (but they're out of tock) and probably will have to buy a 'Mac" Photoshop or something if I wanted to do picture changes or movies in Premiere.  The screen gets fingerprints all over it ... it would have been nice of them to provide some kind of screen cleaner cloth.  And of course, a printed manual??

So at this point I miss the PC laptop.  The iPad is just a toy IMO -- you load movies at Apples vastly inflated prices to watch on a plane and books cost twice the price as on Kindle (which I don't have).  But the Ipad sure gets attention and magazines look absolutely great on it, so there may be a future for those who don't want to read 'paper' magazines.  Time will tell.

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2010)

I subscribed to the Wall Street Journal on my iPad. It's expensive ($17.29/mth) but after a few days I'm finding it a great investment. I have a bunch of news apps but this is by far the best. It updates throughout the day, integrates video on current events, and has the familiar look of a newspaper.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 22, 2010)

*No applications in Canada!!*

Can't get any apps at all here in Canada, I'm finding, as I bought mine last week in the USA and they all have to go through iTunes. Anytime I try to get one they say applications are not available in my country. 

I guess they won't make them available until it's officially launched in Canada (was supposed to be Apr 24 but now a month or more later) ... and IBOOKS won't come until after they've honed out copyright problems and rates with Canadian book publishers.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Can't get any apps at all here in Canada, I'm finding, as I bought mine last week in the USA and they all have to go through iTunes. Anytime I try to get one they say applications are not available in my country.
> 
> I guess they won't make them available until it's officially launched in Canada (was supposed to be Apr 24 but now a month or more later) ... and IBOOKS won't come until after they've honed out copyright problems and rates with Canadian book publishers.



Do you have a Mac computer?  Before the iPad was released, DS got apps downloaded onto his MacBook Pro, then when he got the iPad he just zapped them over to it.


----------



## Transit (Apr 25, 2010)

I decided to break down and get the iPad.Browsing in the Apple store was my downfall. I picked it up and after messing around with it for about 20 minutes it was mine. The user experience is great. The browser flies and multimedia plays flawlessly. Start up is fast and resuming from rest is almost instant. I got the 16 g version and loaded a ton of stuff  and still have 10 gig left. One thing Apple does really well is coordinate space.Apps do not take up much space and photos, videos,music and pictures are sized for optimum space. The lack of flash has left some holes in my email and web but I guess it's a give and take for the Ipad to run so flawlessly.As a portable entertainment system the Ipad rocks I don't use it for work so I'm not sure how the various productions tools work. As a reader I like my moms kindle better but for a multipurpose device it works very well. Speakers are just ok But it's just to simple to connect to speakers via Bluetooth or cord to complain about that. The lack of a front facing webcam is disappointing but I've already decided I'll upgrade and pass this one to my son when a more refined version is released.The Apple Ipad book cover feels like .99 cents worth of material but is very functional. I think if you on the edge and undecided if you pick one up and use it awhile you will be pleased with the Ipad.I was very critical of it's short comings when the specs were first released but it's a very hands on device and reading reviews just doesn't do it justice.You have to try it on for size.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 25, 2010)

*A tablet war will erupt soon...*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20001760-1.html

Looks like it won't be too long until the tablet war starts.

I'm typing this on my laptop, even though I have the 64 WIFI iPad.  I'm a touch typist and can't stand the touch screen for typing ... you can't rest your fingers on the keys without it typing...so I end up typing with two fingers and make all kinds of mistakes.  And it's so slow that way, at least for me.  It might be better if I had 3 hands -- one to hold it while using two to type.

Hate to say I miss being able to open half my emails on it because the iPad won't play most of the attached joke movies friends send.  Many of the websites I go to have videos that won't play on the iPad.  Every time I click on one, I get a message Flash needs to be installed ... but when you try, it won't install and there's no alternate.

I haven't ever used the webcam on my laptop, but I can see it being missed by those who do on Skype, etc.

I've never had a Mac before, but it is not as easy to learn as the ads make out, compared to a PC, where I miss my 'favorites' on Windows Explorer ... Safari doesn't seem to offer that.  Also can't put up multiple windows, so instead on the iPad I seem to be going back and forth trying to find the previous page somewhere.

The manual is helpful, but I can't figure out how to store it on the iPad so I don't have to go to a website and wait while it downloads every time.  And even if I could 'where' do you store it...can't find any files outside of iTunes.

How do I send pictures, music files, etc. from iPad's iTunes program to my PC ... and where do I find them on the computer?  I can't even figure out how to 'attach' a music mp3 file or movie to an email.  I added things to my iPad while in the USA assuming that I could send it to my computer at home when I got back ... now it appears if I do that it will wipe out my PC data and replace it with the iPad's (huh?), and that might mean I have to wipe out my iPad stuff just to sync the laptop to it.

It's really not a computer ... nor is the iPad really an entertainment device without flash, etc.  And now I hear the iPad apps won't start up for me until they start selling iPads in Canada -- which might be delayed as late as June this year!

Hurry up HP.     In the meantime, I must admit it's fun being one of the few Canadians to have an iPad.  

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Apr 25, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> . . .
> . . .
> I've never had a Mac before, but it is not as easy to learn as the ads make out, compared to a PC. . . I can't figure out . . .
> How do . . .



Answers to all of these questions and more can be learned by going to an Apple Store and talking to the Geniuses there!  This is assuming you have an Apple Store nearby......if so, just make an appointment to talk with a genius.  You can do that online on the Apple site; go under support.

PJ


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 25, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20001760-1.html
> 
> Looks like it won't be too long until the tablet war starts.


Interesting video.  I like how they (not so subtly) highlighted that the HP tablet would have USB and flashcard slots.  Two big things missing in the iPad, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 26, 2010)

*A tablet war will erupt soon...*



pwrshift said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20001760-1.html
> 
> Looks like it won't be too long until the tablet war starts.
> 
> ...


Let it erupt as this is good for the consumer.  It keeps the manufacturers on their toes and we all benefit by it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 26, 2010)

Testing the iPad's Trip Worthiness - from The Economic Times



Richard


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 26, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20001760-1.html
> 
> Looks like it won't be too long until the tablet war starts.
> 
> ...



That pretty much sums up my sentiments exactly.  I've played with it now at the Navy Exchange at least 4-5 times and each time I'm fairly disappointed.  I've surfed the web on it a lot and the lack of flash really becomes apparent quickly and I miss it quite a bit more then I do on my iPhone.

The HP Slate will be interesting once it comes out.  Here's an interesting chart comparison of the two devices.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/hp-slate-to-cost-549-have-1-6ghz-atom-z530-5-hour-battery/

On paper at least, the HP slate looks pretty awesome and something I will probably end up getting.  However, something I've learned with smart phones is that how something looks on paper doesn't usually translate into how it is in your hands actually using it.  On paper there are several smartphones that are better then the iPhone, but when I actually try them out in the stores the iPhone still blows them away IMO.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 26, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> That pretty much sums up my sentiments exactly.  I've played with it now at the Navy Exchange at least 4-5 times and each time I'm fairly disappointed.  I've surfed the web on it a lot and the lack of flash really becomes apparent quickly and I miss it quite a bit more then I do on my iPhone.
> 
> The HP Slate will be interesting once it comes out.  Here's an interesting chart comparison of the two devices.
> 
> ...



I won't buy any Netbook computer that doesn't have instant on.  That is the single most important feature to me.  When I want to check email, I want to check it NOW.  Not 3-5 minutes from now as my netbook books.  And no, sleep or hibernate mode does not do it.

You will buy an iPad eventually.  That's why you keep picking it up.  If you truly hated it, you would simply ignore it.  but, you can't, because it is a fantastic product that simply doesn't meet your need yet.  Wait until the 3 version.  You will probably dump that Windows computer you tote around that you know sucks and will eventually be replaced by an Apple.  Just go with it.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 26, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I've never had a Mac before, but it is not as easy to learn as the ads make out, compared to a PC, where I miss my 'favorites' on Windows Explorer ... Safari doesn't seem to offer that.  Also can't put up multiple windows, so instead on the iPad I seem to be going back and forth trying to find the previous page somewhere.


I'm not a computer wizard by any means, but I know a few basic things about my Apple. I don't have an iPad, but if your Safari screen works the same as mine, here are two things I know:

If you press the Apple key (bottom left w/apple on it) and the letter "T" at the same time, another window will open, so you can have multiple windows open at the same time that show as tabs along the top of the page.

There is a favorites bar at the top with a little open book symbol to the left. Click on the open book and you can then click on what you want to save as a favorite.

The best advice you've received is to go to the Apple store and sit down with someone who'll show you how to use the iPad. You do have to make an appointment though.


----------



## Transit (Apr 26, 2010)

HP slate not is cuttng it for me. Windows on phones and light devices have always been a mess. Maybe this with change when the new Windows 7 phones and Microsoft Hub comes together. Google Android tablet is showing promise.I guess there will be a slew of these devices soon to be released.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I'm not a computer wizard by any means, but I know a few basic things about my Apple. I don't have an iPad, but if your Safari screen works the same as mine, here are two things I know:
> 
> If you press the Apple key (bottom left w/apple on it) and the letter "T" at the same time, another window will open, so you can have multiple windows open at the same time that show as tabs along the top of the page.



There's no command keys on the iPad. Tabbed browsing, as you know it, isn't available with Safari on iPad, though you may have multiple windows. There are also other web browser applications for the iPad, some of which have interesting features not included with Safari, but none that I've found so far (though I haven't spend a lot of time looking) have tabs shown in a manner consistent with our experience on a computer.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Looks like it won't be too long until the tablet war starts.



It's important that there be competition for this growing market segment. Apple can't be left to it alone.



> I'm typing this on my laptop, even though I have the 64 WIFI iPad.  I'm a touch typist and can't stand the touch screen for typing ... you can't rest your fingers on the keys without it typing...so I end up typing with two fingers and make all kinds of mistakes.  And it's so slow that way, at least for me.  It might be better if I had 3 hands -- one to hold it while using two to type.



Have you bought a case for your iPad yet? If you don't have one, then it will be difficult to touch type. If you do have one, it's relatively easy. As I posted previously, after about an hour of constant use (of typing) I'm now able to type at least 30-40 words per minute, if not more. I have a bluetooth keyboard I was going to use with the iPad, and I haven't felt the need to use it once yet.



> I've never had a Mac before, but it is not as easy to learn as the ads make out, compared to a PC, where I miss my 'favorites' on Windows Explorer ... Safari doesn't seem to offer that.



The iPad Safari version has the Safari "Bookmarks", which is similar in function to IE "Favorites". Open Safari and click on the book icon in the menu bar (it's the fourth button from the left...)



> Also can't put up multiple windows, so instead on the iPad I seem to be going back and forth trying to find the previous page somewhere.



The third button from the left is the window button, where you can see multiple windows at once.



> 'where' do you store it...can't find any files outside of iTunes.



There are now quite a number of applications for accessing files on computers from the iPad, along with some that will store on the iPad. I've found ReaddleDocs to be pretty good so far.



> How do I send pictures, music files, etc. from iPad's iTunes program to my PC ... and where do I find them on the computer?  I can't even figure out how to 'attach' a music mp3 file or movie to an email.



You sync your iPad to your computer, and all music, apps, etc will download. It's important to do this regularly so you have a backup of your iPad, as well.

I don't believe you can attach music or video files to an email on the iPad. Photos, on the other hand, are quite easy to attach - just go to the Photos app, fine the image you want, and click the button on the upper-right of the screen where you'll be prompted with the following options: email photo, send to mobileme, assign to contact, use as wallpaper, copy photo.



> I added things to my iPad while in the USA assuming that I could send it to my computer at home when I got back ... now it appears if I do that it will wipe out my PC data and replace it with the iPad's (huh?), and that might mean I have to wipe out my iPad stuff just to sync the laptop to it.



There are a number of reports of issues when using the iPad outside the USA right now. I'm surprised you can't backup the unit, though. It does not make any sense that it would delete your PC data. 



> It's really not a computer ... nor is the iPad really an entertainment device without flash, etc.



Well, that's up to subjective discussion. But you're right about the computer part, at least as far as typical usage of a computer. That's the argument I've been trying to make here for a while now, but it seems some people still want all the features of a computer on the iPad nonetheless.



> And now I hear the iPad apps won't start up for me until they start selling iPads in Canada -- which might be delayed as late as June this year!



In fairness, the usage restrictions were public before the iPad went on sale. I know other Canadians who are able to get around this limitation because they VPN into a network in the USA, so Apple thinks the iPad is in the US.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 26, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> I won't buy any Netbook computer that doesn't have instant on. That is the single most important feature to me. When I want to check email, I want to check it NOW. Not 3-5 minutes from now as my netbook books. And no, sleep or hibernate mode does not do it.
> 
> You will buy an iPad eventually. That's why you keep picking it up. If you truly hated it, you would simply ignore it. but, you can't, because it is a fantastic product that simply doesn't meet your need yet. Wait until the 3 version. You will probably dump that Windows computer you tote around that you know sucks and will eventually be replaced by an Apple. Just go with it. Resistance is futile.


 
LOL.  You're probably right.  In fairness, though, I'm pretty much done looking at it and it's usually my son who drags me over to it so he can play on the "big itouch".  I probably will buy the next generation.

I'm hoping the wars heat up and this HP Slate or other products like it will be able to compete.  If the iPad had what the HP Slate has on paper I'd buy it in an instant.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 26, 2010)

Karen G said:


> The best advice you've received is to go to the Apple store and sit down with someone who'll show you how to use the iPad. You do have to make an appointment though.


 
Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of an Apple product?

Apple does have fantastic tech support, but I was really hoping I'd have to use it a whole lot less then I have with my iMac.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 26, 2010)

*Learning Curve*



Karen G said:


> . . .
> 
> The best advice you've received is to go to the Apple store and sit down with someone who'll show you how to use the iPad. You do have to make an appointment though.





Clemson Fan said:


> *Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of an Apple product?*
> 
> Apple does have fantastic tech support, but I was really hoping I'd have to use it a whole lot less then I have with my iMac.



Yes and no.....with anything new there's likely to be a learning curve.  You can likely figure out the basics with a bit of experimentation, but to find out about things that you didn't know were available often takes someone to show you.  

There are so many features in ANY system or program.  Asking "how do I" will tell you about lots of them, but there are also lots that might not occur to people to even ask about!  

That's why I recommend going in to the store for someone to show you what you did ask about, and also lots you may not even have known to ask about.  (and here I mean "you" generically)


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 28, 2010)

For those who demand USB ports in their quasi-iPad, take a look over here or here. Oh, and it runs Windows, too.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> The HP Slate will be interesting once it comes out. Here's an interesting chart comparison of the two devices.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/hp-slate-to-cost-549-have-1-6ghz-atom-z530-5-hour-battery/
> 
> On paper at least, the HP slate looks pretty awesome and something I will probably end up getting. However, something I've learned with smart phones is that how something looks on paper doesn't usually translate into how it is in your hands actually using it. On paper there are several smartphones that are better then the iPhone, but when I actually try them out in the stores the iPhone still blows them away IMO.


 
It looks like the HP slate is in for a significant delay in being released if it comes out at all.  The speculation is that the reason HP bought Palm today was so that they can dump Windows 7 and start creating their own OS based on Palm's WebOS.  IMO, by the time they're able to come out with their own slate with WebOS it will already be too late b/c there will probably already be a 2nd generation iPad out with tons of apps and it will get crushed just like the Palm Pre was.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...o-worry-about-the-hp-slate-anymore-2010-4.DTL

It looks like the best hope for reasonable competition to the iPad rests with Google now.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2010)

Palms WebOS is great, and may work extremely well in a slate version. Apple is going to have a majority of the market segment, I believe, but HP, Dell and others will fight strong for second place. Buying Palm gives HP a distinct advantage in setting their own agenda and not forcing them - for the first time in many, many years - on relying on Microsoft for solutions. 

On other news, the iPad 3G version ships on Friday, so we will start to see more of them all over. (I expect mine on Friday!)


----------



## Elan (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> It looks like the HP slate is in for a significant delay in being released if it comes out at all.  The speculation is that the reason HP bought Palm today was so that they can dump Windows 7 and start creating their own OS based on Palm's WebOS.  IMO, by the time they're able to come out with their own slate with WebOS it will already be too late b/c there will probably already be a 2nd generation iPad out with tons of apps and it will get crushed just like the Palm Pre was.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...o-worry-about-the-hp-slate-anymore-2010-4.DTL
> 
> It looks like the best hope for reasonable competition to the iPad rests with Google now.



  Dell has announced an entire family of Android based tablets.  There will be so many tablet choices in the next few months,  in addition to the current options, that the prices will drop quickly to the $200 - $300 range -- about where they should be.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2010)

Steve Job's comments on Adobe Flash. 

http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2010)

I find it interesting that in the first paragraph of Apple's statement that even they state, "Apple went through it's near death experience."

However, when I bought this near death experience up earlier in this thread and I expressed my opinion on what saved them I was told that they were never near death and at their worst they had 4 billion in cash.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I find it interesting that in the first paragraph of Apple's statement that even they state, "Apple went through it's near death experience."
> 
> However, when I bought this near death experience up earlier in this thread and I expressed my opinion on what saved them I was told that they were never near death and at their worst they had 4 billion in cash.



Though you continually criticize my comments, I stand by my post. 

It's important to see the perspective of the author when referencing the downturn in Apple's history as "near death" by anyone, and it makes their return... under Steve's leadership... that much more dramatic. After all, he wasn't around when the company was in trouble, so according to him, it was of course "near death".


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Though you continually criticize my comments, I stand by my post.


 
To be fair, the criticism has been a two way street.  I haven't done an official count and nor will I, but I believe you've quoted and criticized me far more then I have you.

You've actually given me some good advice which I'm appreciative of and if I haven't thanked you before let me thank-you again.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> To be fair, the criticism has been a two way street.  I haven't done an official count and nor will I, but I believe you've quoted and criticized me far more then I have you.



I'm sorry you take my replies to be criticism of your posts. My participation here is simply to help answer what I know and believe as objectively as possible (as I have explained previously). Our "discussions" in the past were rather one-sided, as you have not answered many of the questions I posed nor on the potential solutions I offered you, and given today's post you obviously retain the same opinion you had prior to my earlier comment re the factual status of the company prior to Steve Jobs returning to Apple. It's possible I'm wrong - I haven't researched this issue lately, and it's been many years.

You simply have to ask yourself why Steve Jobs has the opinion he has. And you can't call him objective by any means. After all, I'm sure he thinks the company did everything wrong after he was kicked out of the company he founded and deserves whatever happened to it during those years. 



> You've actually given me some good advice which I'm appreciative of and if I haven't thanked you before let me thank-you again.



You are more than welcome. This is what TUG is about, after all.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 30, 2010)

It sure looks like Jobs is taking a lot of heat over the Flash thing.  Personally, I think he's wrong.  As an owner of this iPad entertainment device I can't enjoy the movies sent to me by friends unless I open them on my laptop ... And just try to watch the latest TV show you might have missed, like 24 on their website -I can't get it to play on iPad.  So it's letting me down when it comes to entertainment...and sending me back to a PC for too many things.

Just went to Interval site and found out they use flash too, in the section on a resorts description where you click on photos.  Had to open the PC laptop!

Ken...I have tried to get 2 windows side by side on the iPad without success, so please share how you get multiple windows up as you mentioned in another post.

iPad is an eye-catcher for sure, but IMO missing a lot of what PC users have been used to.  flash is only part of the functions I've been missing.

Brian




Ken555 said:


> Steve Job's comments on Adobe Flash.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken...I have tried to get 2 windows side by side on the iPad without success, so please share how you get multiple windows up as you mentioned in another post.



Download the iCab application for a browser with tabs (you still need to enable tabbing in the preferences for the program).


----------



## pwrshift (May 1, 2010)

Ken, as ive mentioned there are no apps available to canadians at this point, so I can't get it ... Even if I had a VPN it wouldn't work unless I had a US credit card and residence.

I assume you have your iPad now and are seeing first hand it's shortcomings.

Brian



Ken555 said:


> Download the iCab application for a browser with tabs (you still need to enable tabbing in the preferences for the program).


----------



## pjrose (May 1, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken, as ive mentioned there are no apps available to canadians at this point, so I can't get it ... Even if I had a VPN it wouldn't work unless I had a US credit card and residence.
> 
> I assume you have your iPad now and are seeing first hand it's shortcomings.
> 
> Brian



Do you have a Mac computer?  You should be able to download apps to it, and then transfer to the iPad.....


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken, as ive mentioned there are no apps available to canadians at this point, so I can't get it ... Even if I had a VPN it wouldn't work unless I had a US credit card and residence.
> 
> I assume you have your iPad now and are seeing first hand it's shortcomings.
> 
> Brian



Brian,

I've had an iPad since it was released, and the shortcomings you mention don't affect me at all. You repeatedly post that you are unhappy that there is no support in Canada, yet had you asked upon purchase I'm sure the Apple Store would have told you about the restrictions. As I posted previously, it's public info that the app store only works in the US right now, until they start selling the unit in your country. It's hard to plan around a new product, but you took a risk buying it in the US and they delayed selling internationally due to it's success here. There are lots of reports of Canadians going to Apple Stores in New England, Washington, etc to buy these units, so I have no doubt you are unique with this issue.

I've heard rumors that visa/mc/Amex gift cards work regardless of residence location, but haven't verified this. 

Ken


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Do you have a Mac computer?  You should be able to download apps to it, and then transfer to the iPad.....



He's in Canada, so iTunes won't sell them there.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Brian,
> 
> I've had an iPad since it was released, and the shortcomings you mention don't affect me at all. You repeatedly post that you are unhappy that there is no support in Canada, yet had you asked upon purchase I'm sure the Apple Store would have told you about the restrictions. As I posted previously, it's public info that the app store only works in the US right now, until they start selling the unit in your country. It's hard to plan around a new product, but you took a risk buying it in the US and they delayed selling internationally due to it's success here. There are lots of reports of Canadians going to Apple Stores in New England, Washington, etc to buy these units, so I have no doubt you are unique with this issue.
> 
> ...



Whenever Apple or an Apple product gets criticized it always seems to be the consumers fault.  Either they didn’t read the fine print or the device wasn’t designed for this or that use or whatever.  Any Apple’s products deficiencies are never admitted to and the blame is always put back on the consumer/end user.


----------



## taffy19 (May 1, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Steve Job's comments on Adobe Flash.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/


Ken, thanks for sharing this as it explains open standards (HTML5, CSS and JavaScrip) and WebKit. I have a feeling that Addobe Flash will be used less in the future. They will work it out, I have no doubt.


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Whenever Apple or an Apple product gets criticized it always seems to be the consumers fault.  Either they didn’t read the fine print or the device wasn’t designed for this or that use or whatever.  Any Apple’s products deficiencies are never admitted to and the blame is always put back on the consumer/end user.



Ignorant consumers are everywhere. You can't really expect us to believe this type of policy is restricted to just Apple. If you don't ask, you often won't know.


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Ken, thanks for sharing this as it explains open standards (HTML5, CSS and JavaScrip) and WebKit. I have a feeling that Addobe Flash will be used less in the future. They will work it out, I have no doubt.



I agree. If you spend the time to read more about this issue, you'll soon find that there are issues that haven't been too clear. For instance, the mobile version of Flash really isn't that compact - it requires more resources, and the version for the iPhone was only available recently. From what I've read, it seems Adobe has been quite slow to create a version that works properly for the iPhone.

As this open letter from Steve references, there is definitely some bad karma between these companies. Adobe created all kinds of a mess when OS X was released as they wouldn't commit to porting their graphic applications to the new OS in a timely manner. By their inaction, Apple went ahead and bought and then improved upon an editing suite which is now known as Final Cut, and that application competes with Adobe Premier and others... Adobe has not been a friendly Mac developer in the last 10 years, whereas they were among the best prior to then. It's really a shame, but to understand the situation re flash, you have to see the entire history here. It's not as simple as Apple trying to exclude them for no good reason. And don't forget that Adobe has a good marketing/pr firm too, so don't necessary believe everything either company says at this point. It takes time to understand the true situation.


----------



## Elan (May 1, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I agree. If you spend the time to read more about this issue, you'll soon find that there are issues that haven't been too clear. For instance, the mobile version of Flash really isn't that compact - it requires more resources, and the version for the iPhone was only available recently. From what I've read, it seems Adobe has been quite slow to create a version that works properly for the iPhone.
> 
> As this open letter from Steve references, there is definitely some bad karma between these companies. Adobe created all kinds of a mess when OS X was released as they wouldn't commit to porting their graphic applications to the new OS in a timely manner. By their inaction, Apple went ahead and bought and then improved upon an editing suite which is now known as Final Cut, and that application competes with Adobe Premier and others... Adobe has not been a friendly Mac developer in the last 10 years, whereas they were among the best prior to then. It's really a shame, but to understand the situation re flash, you have to see the entire history here. It's not as simple as Apple trying to exclude them for no good reason. And don't forget that Adobe has a good marketing/pr firm too, so don't necessary believe everything either company says at this point. It takes time to understand the true situation.



  The only reason is Jobs massive ego.  Everyone knows this.  Trying to spin it as anything else is just more biased nonsense.


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

Elan said:


> The only reason is Jobs massive ego.  Everyone knows this.  Trying to spin it as anything else is just more biased nonsense.



No question he has an ego, but if you discount everything else, then who is biased here? Certainly not I.


----------



## Elan (May 1, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> No question he has an ego, but if you discount everything else, then who is biased here? Certainly not I.



  No, of course not!


----------



## Ken555 (May 1, 2010)

Elan said:


> No, of course not!



It's these types of posts which are really discouraging. I posted information about the issue, and you responded with "what everyone knows" as an answer. Do you routinely find simplistic answers to difficult issues? There's more than is obvious with this issue, and if you're really interested in it, you'll research it yourself and make an educated conclusion. I'm not sure disparaging my posts will earn you anything other than a feeling of false superiority. Next time post some facts.


----------



## pjrose (May 1, 2010)

*Time Out*

ok, people, I started this thread, about an OBJECT, a THING, and there's no reason for arguing.  I'd just as soon this thread stayed open so we could continue to discuss the iPad.  

Please stop squabbling. thank you.


----------



## Transit (May 10, 2010)

Tested out the Skype iPhone app on the Ipad. Voices were crystal clear. It was made for the iPhone so it's not the prettiest app but it works great. It has to be open to receive calls. I'm guessing that will fixable in when they upgrade the OS.


----------



## pwrshift (May 11, 2010)

Looks like Canada is getting the iPad on May 28 so hopefully there will be some apps I can get for the one I bought while in Phoenix.  I've heard that there will be severe restrictions on books due to copyright arrangements that still have to be made with Canadian book publishers.  Have also found that the majority of songs are $1.29 here and only $0.99 in the US even thought the dollars are almost par...and there are not as many songs available to Canadians either.  

For what it's worth, I still prefer my laptop to be honest and hope the availability of apps will change that ... when I go to Europe I'll prob take the iPad as long as *Slingbox* has an app for it by then.

Brian


----------



## tlwmkw (May 11, 2010)

pwrshift,

Many of the itunes songs are $1.29 here too- I believe it has to do with newer songs being in a slightly different format and they charge more for them.  I know that I had to download a newer version of itunes to be able to buy the $1.29 songs- the old 99c ones would download fine prior to getting the newer itunes version.  I'm sure other folks who are more computer savvy will know what this is all about.

tlwmkw


----------



## pwrshift (May 15, 2010)

*What apps should I get?*

http://www.apple.com/ca/pr/library/2010/05/07ipad.html

Guess we'll be able to get apps on the 28th.  Any suggestions which ones are must-have?

Brian

Btw ... How can I get my home movies on the iPad?  Tried to load the on through iTunes but it won't permit it.  They were done in an Apple format.

  Here's an example:  http://vimeo.com/11766620


----------



## Transit (May 16, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> http://www.apple.com/ca/pr/library/2010/05/07ipad.html
> 
> Guess we'll be able to get apps on the 28th.  Any suggestions which ones are must-have?
> 
> ...



A few of my favorites apps,most are free.
Netflix
Calculator Xl
The weather channel
NPR
Epicurious
ABC Player
Yahoo entertaiment
Skype
Pages
Kayak
Pianoist Pro
Accu radio
checkers 360
Air hockey
10 pin Shuffle
NOVA HD
If your movies are in the correct format you can do this .If not then you will need a video converter.There are many apps to remote view your PC so you can keep the storage space on your Ipad free.There are work arounds and apps for many issues.


----------



## Mosca (May 16, 2010)

I found this amusing for a few moments....


----------



## pjrose (May 16, 2010)

Reminds me of the McWilliams II Word Processor:

http://www.atariarchives.org/deli/abc_word_processing.php

(Scroll down almost to the bottom)


----------



## swift (May 16, 2010)

I have an Itouch and have noticed that when I now going searching for apps that all of the apps say they are for Iphone or Ipad. Are they no longer going to support the Itouch? :annoyed:


----------



## Transit (May 16, 2010)

Itouch should be getting an OS update in the summer along with the Iphone.  Apps should be more compatible across the these devices.


----------



## swift (May 16, 2010)

swift said:


> I have an Itouch and have noticed that when I now going searching for apps that all of the apps say they are for Iphone or Ipad. Are they no longer going to support the Itouch? :annoyed:





Transit said:


> Itouch should be getting an OS update in the summer along with the Iphone  apps should be more compatible across the these devices.



I hope so because as usual I purchased it just before they started announcing the upcoming new product.


----------



## Ken555 (May 17, 2010)

swift said:


> I hope so because as usual I purchased it just before they started announcing the upcoming new product.



No worries. The iPod Touch uses the same software as the iPhone. It will have all the same capabilities, except phone features.

The distinction between iPhone and iPad applications in the App Store is simply to show which apps are designed for which device. This is especially true for iPad apps, since the iPad apps (should be) designed for the larger screen, etc. Many are now created for both, so if you have an iPhone and an iPad, for instance, the correct version will work on each without any issue.


----------



## pwrshift (May 17, 2010)

Ken ... if the current apps will work on iPad why won't iTunes permit me to load ANY apps on my iPad in Canada -- while those here with iPhones, etc., can load them without any problems. They launch iPad in Canada May 28th so hopefully mine will be of more use after that ... but I really don't like the control Apple puts over whatever you want to load on the thing. 

The PC seems so 'free' in comparison...and buying an Apple seems to mean it's just a way for Apple to take more money from you ... much like having to buy Epson ink for Epson printers.

Brian


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken ... if the current apps will work on iPad why won't iTunes permit me to load ANY apps on my iPad in Canada -- while those here with iPhones, etc., can load them without any problems. They launch iPad in Canada May 28th so hopefully mine will be of more use after that ... but I really don't like the control Apple puts over whatever you want to load on the thing.
> 
> The PC seems so 'free' in comparison...and buying an Apple seems to mean it's just a way for Apple to take more money from you ... much like having to buy Epson ink for Epson printers.
> 
> Brian



Then jailbreak your iPhone /iPad and load the Android operating system.  Then, you can run all android apps as well as other apps that Apple doesn't support.


----------



## Ken555 (May 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken ... if the current apps will work on iPad why won't iTunes permit me to load ANY apps on my iPad in Canada -- while those here with iPhones, etc., can load them without any problems. They launch iPad in Canada May 28th so hopefully mine will be of more use after that ... but I really don't like the control Apple puts over whatever you want to load on the thing.
> 
> The PC seems so 'free' in comparison...and buying an Apple seems to mean it's just a way for Apple to take more money from you ... much like having to buy Epson ink for Epson printers.
> 
> Brian




Brian,

You've posted your complaint about Apple's release of the iPad numerous times. I know you're upset, and I would be as well if I was in your position. However, you bought a device that is currently not supported in Canada. I've previously posted a method some are using to circumvent this restriction. I agree that it would have been best for Apple to simply activate the App Store globally at once, but I'm sure they have their reasons why that didn't work.

Apple simply hasn't allowed Canadians to install any applications on the iPad at present. I'm not in Canada, so I can't verify, but it makes sense to me that "any applications" also includes iPhone/iPod Touch apps. 

As for control, that's a benefit as well as a hindrance. One of the prime reasons Apple products are so reliable and provide a great experience is the control over both the hardware and the software. It's an old argument that really has little merit these days, as Apple has proven that their sales and support strategy works. 

Once you're able to download apps, I suspect your opinion will change. The vast majority of apps are inexpensive (or free), so the belief that you're paying significantly more because the distribution network is controlled by Apple will be less of a real issue. In fact, of the articles I've read, it seems to be a concern for those with conflicting interests, or those who don't have an iPad, etc. Remember, the vast majority of happy owners don't post anywhere online (just like timeshare owners!).

HTH,
Ken


----------



## Ken555 (May 17, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Then jailbreak your iPhone /iPad and load the Android operating system.  Then, you can run all android apps as well as other apps that Apple doesn't support.



This isn't as easy as it sounds, and is really for only those who are technically inclined.


----------



## Transit (Jun 6, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken ... if the current apps will work on iPad why won't iTunes permit me to load ANY apps on my iPad in Canada -- while those here with iPhones, etc., can load them without any problems. They launch iPad in Canada May 28th so hopefully mine will be of more use after that ... but I really don't like the control Apple puts over whatever you want to load on the thing.
> 
> The PC seems so 'free' in comparison...and buying an Apple seems to mean it's just a way for Apple to take more money from you ... much like having to buy Epson ink for Epson printers.
> 
> Brian



I was just wondering how you felt about the iPad after using it for awhile.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a toy.  There are times I want to play with it, but mostly I prefer my laptop which I can connect a printer to and load any software I want on it.  The poor availability of books for iBooks is a joke .. Even the Kindle app has more that are for sale in Canada.

The best thing about it is it takes about 15 seconds to turn the iPad on and get to Tug!  It takes much more time to get up and running on a PC.  But I don't like the feeling that I bought an iPad but Apple controls it.

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2010)

2 million sold and counting. Given the number of businesses buying these, and how we've seen them used in local businesses, I wouldn't be so quick to call it a toy. It seems to me that you bought too soon... After all, we knew the iBooks store had significantly less titles than the others upon launch. Just like we knew it wouldn't work outside of the US. I suspect you're still feeling upset that it didn't work the way you thought it would when you bought it. Oh, well.

Fwiw, it takes me just a few seconds to start it and get to TUG. I don't know why you think it takes 15...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a toy.  It's a very popular toy b/c it's the "hot" thing, but it's still a toy.  You can't print from it nor load up any files too or from it unless you e-mail them to yourself or do it through iTunes using an interface like a real computer.  I'm confident that it will eventually grow up and become a very useful tool, but for now it's a toy.

BTW, I just got myself a new netbook 3 weeks ago for about the same price as an iPad.  It's an expensive netbook, but it has an Intel Dual Core Ultra Light Voltage (ULV) processor which runs the 64bit version of Windows 7 Home Premium.  It has 4GB of RAM, a 320GB HD, a HD screen with a HDMI port, a webcam and 5 in 1 card slot along with 3 USB slots.  I was a little wary of getting Windows 7 after my experience with Vista, but I've been really happy with it and it's very zippy and responsive.  The sleep mode works really well and really provides that instant on experience.  When I shut the top it goes immediately into sleep mode and when I come back to it later I just open it up, press the power button and boom it's back on and ready to go within 2 seconds.  I also really like the ULV processor b/c the battery life is great (8-10 hours on average if I leave it on for the full time and much much longer if I put it into sleep mode) and it remains cool as it sits on my lap.  It only weighs 3 pounds and it's very portable.  For those of you curious as to what the model is, it's the Acer Aspire Timeline 1810T.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 7, 2010)

My son got a 3G iPad.  He loves it.  The application he uses the most is "Art Studio."  It's a fantastic program.  It allows him and his friends to create fantastic artwork with their fingers.  If I figure out where to post the pics, I'll show them here.  Definitely something you can't do with an iPod Touch.

It took 16 days to get the iPad after ordering it.  Apple can't keep these things on the shelves.  It's a total market place winner.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2010)

NVM............


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> You can't print from it



There are now many apps that enable printing. 



> nor load up any files too or from it unless you e-mail them to yourself or do it through iTunes using an interface like a real computer



Also many apps that allow the iPad to connect to computers and/or servers wirelessly. 



> I'm confident that it will eventually grow up and become a very useful tool, but for now it's a toy.



Sigh. If you don't have one (and you don't, given your previous posts) you probably have limited experience with the apps for the iPad (yes, I know you have an iPhone...). The apps make the device quite extensible, including many various business purposes.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2010)

With the goal of supporting the fallacy that the iPad is a toy, if you want to stream your own videos to an iPad or iPhone check out AirVideo. This is a great app! One of my staff watched a movie from a flight (Virgin America) using this software to his home media server. Works for either Windows or Mac.

http://www.inmethod.com/



> Video Streaming 						Air Video can stream videos in almost any format to your iPhone  and iPod touch. 						You don't need to copy your videos to the device just to watch  them. 					 				Live Conversion 						 						If the videos in your collection are not in format supported by  iPhone, Air Video will convert them  						on fly*. You don't need to wait  until the entire video is converted. You can start  						watching it almost immediately!


----------



## Transit (Jun 7, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's a toy.



      Yes if you want it to be. However I have to disagree with you assessment. It's more like a tool, an extension of your PC.
       Any real work I need to do I would do from my desktop PC. I'm not that comfortable doing real work with a netbook or the ipad although I can and I have. I also have an acer netbook and it does it's job but for entertainment ,email,surfing the web the iPad just blows it away. I'm running the iPad with a wireless n router and the Internet blazes on the iPad.
        Printing and other issues that were concerns are all easy work arounds. The touch interface is a pleasure to use. Typing on the touch screen has become second nature. The iPad has become a tool I use daily even more so than my desk top. 
         The netbook has found a replacement. By the end of this year net books will most likely be obsolete with the conga line of great tablets getting ready to be released.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2010)

Frank is absolutely correct in stating that the iPad presents another way to interact with technology beyond those inherent with traditional computes, including netbooks. I've found that I'm taking my iPad everywhere, reading books on it, the Wall Street Journal, and more. With access to my data regardless of my location, using the built in 3G network, I've discovered that this is a flexible and worthwhile device. 

I don't want to repeat my earlier posts, though I think its worth pointing out that if you spend time with an iPad and try multiple apps, I suspect you'll end up liking it. Get beyond the tech aspect of what it has or doesn't have, and you'll discover that it presents information in a much more usable fashion than any other device you've used.

And yes, I typed this post on my iPad in about a minute...


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 7, 2010)

Prices will go down and products will only get better with so much competition coming out pretty soon. Great for the consumer!  I heard from Dell this week-end that they are going to have a smaller iPad product (Dell Streak) that will be used as a smart phone too. Aren't they a little late? He said that it would blow the iPhone and iPad away. I don't believe it but who knows?

We just came back from a trip back East and I couldn't believe it but almost everyone walked around with an iPhone in NYC and Washington, DC. I thought that the phone connection there was terrible with AT&T. People were of all ages. I haven't seen many iPads yet but I saw one on the plane as he was connected too to the Internet. It looked great!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 7, 2010)

*Reading (inside) is good too*

DS came home from college and actually let me use his iPad without him hovering over me.  (He's very protective of his tecchie stuff.)  

I read a book he had downloaded from Amazon.com.  He had it in two formats, one was Kindle for iPad, and I think the other was whatever came with the iPad.  I used them both, and found them intuitive and just great to use.  Earlier I reported that the fingerprints and glossy screen made it difficult to use outside in the sunshine.  In this case, inside, the text was crisp and screen clear. The weight of the iPad was not a problem at all; I didn't hold up the "book" in front of me, but had it propped on my lap.  (I also don't hold up hardcover books in front of me.)  

I tried out some other apps, including Pages, Numbers, and Keynote.  All were easy to use, intuitive, and worked well. 

I agree with Transit's post that it's a toy "if you want it to be".  It all depends on the apps and what the user wants to do.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 8, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to call it a toy. It seems to me that you bought too soon... ...


 
Ken, you get so sensitive about anything remotely critical about the iPad.  

Transit just asked if my opinion changed after using my iPad a few weeks and I expressed my opinion that it's a toy more than a computer.  

99% of computers out there are PC users ... and those people may think they can switch from a PC laptop (where they can play DVD's, burn them, copy them, hook up a printer, external hard drives, etc.)  

I think the biggest error such a buyer might make is to think the iPad is a full blown computer and that you get the 'toy' aspect as a bonus.  IMO it's the other way around.  

PC users might not be aware that the iPad you buy is really controlled by Apple and iTunes and that you really need another computer (even a PC) to work with it ... whereas you can load any program you want directly onto a PC laptop.  

For example, I can load my *Slingbox* software on any PC laptop (and have) for free ... but on the iPad it's a $30 app that only plays a picture the size of an iPhone.  This is because Apple must get a rake off on all apps sold ... thus the control over what you can and cannot do.  Like an Epson printer - you can only use their high priced cartridges.

I wanted a toy.  That's what I got IMO -- with a little computing power as a bonus (at times).  It's great fun and a certain attention getter.  No doubt, the tablet idea will change computers for tomorrow.  But once the PC ones come out, you better sell your Apple stock.   

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Ken, you get so sensitive about anything remotely critical about the iPad.



I wasn't always this way in TUG. I'm actually quite neutral about these issues in person. But on TUG it seems there's a large gap between those who are Windows believers and those who like Apple but aren't sure why, or that they can't see why Apple does things in a certain way. My posts of late, specifically in this thread, have been trying to refute factually erroneous statements and help those understand how others are using the iPad in the real world.  



> 99% of computers out there are PC users ... and those people may think they can switch from a PC laptop (where they can play DVD's, burn them, copy them, hook up a printer, external hard drives, etc.)



Apple has much more than a 1% market share. Look it up. If I post it, I'm sure someone would dispute the number.

As for assumptions of use, you are absolutely correct. Many people are incorrectly assuming they will have computer functions available on the iPad just as they do their laptop or desktop system. This is a challenge that faces Apple, though I believe anyone who goes to an Apple Store and uses one for a short time will understand the distinction.  




> For example, I can load my *Slingbox* software on any PC laptop (and have) for free ... but on the iPad it's a $30 app that only plays a picture the size of an iPhone.  This is because Apple must get a rake off on all apps sold ... thus the control over what you can and cannot do.  Like an Epson printer - you can only use their high priced cartridges.



I find this comment interesting. First, you should understand that Slingbox only released an iPhone app when they were able to in February. I'm sure they'll release a version for the iPad, though I don't know when it will be out. I'm also waiting for it. But, I'd rather pay $30 (of which Apple receives 30%, and the price is set by Slingbox, not Apple) to get an app that just works rather than have to go to a website from a portable device (which can require more time and not integrate as well as a dedicated app). But since Slingbox sets the price, you should really be blaming them for selling a $30 app and not Apple... 




> I wanted a toy.  That's what I got IMO -- with a little computing power as a bonus (at times).  It's great fun and a certain attention getter.  No doubt, the tablet idea will change computers for tomorrow.  But once the PC ones come out, you better sell your Apple stock.
> 
> Brian



It's all about perspective. It seems the iPad met your needs as a toy, and it can do that quite well, but it's also a business device, with numerous examples of use. To you it's a toy, to me it's a valuable business communication device. But, I also have a number of games on it and think they're great. We should have a separate thread on games...


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2010)

.....never mind.....


----------

